# SD Petcare, Dog webshop



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi.
Take a look at my webshop, let me know what you think.
I'm concerned about number of clicks to get to items, so any ideas greatfully recieved.
All postage is included in prices, no hidden charges.
Jessy


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

In the dog training aids section, none of the links lead anywhere, at least they don't on my computer. I am sure it is not supposed to be like that. It is looking good, I think, but too many subtitles to categories. Like, training aids, then a sub section for harnesses. If people can't see what they want straight away, they go elsewhere. 

Also do you have any whistles? I couldn't find any in training aids or accessories, where I would have expected to find them. I am glad you have the headcollars under their own section now. Couldn't find them at all before.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for that. I'll check out those links - its where the whistles should be etc. When i first set it up i think i got carried away with sub catagories, at first i thought it would make it easier, now i think its just a faff!
I'll look into making it simpler.
I'll add to this post once i have made changes.
Jessy


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it's ok. 
Browsed fine links were fine for me


----------



## tr3siqus (May 23, 2011)

I set up a similar petshop in my country woth webshop hired here:

Link removed ...

Do you advise anything i shall ask for as an option?

Thank You, Tr3s


----------

